# Prescribed Clomid by GP??



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiya all, quick question.

Ive been reading through some posts and its made me wonder why my situations a bit different from others.
I was prescribed Clomid by the Gynae at my doctors surgery, i asked her if i would have to see a fertility doctor and she said no, that i only have to deal with her.
Anyone else doing that? Just seems a bit weird that im not being scanned, just bloods being taken on CD21. 

I know im rabbiting, but anyone else in similar position?

Keeley xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Depends, as it is a gynae there, she is probably qualified to prescribe it where as normal GPs aren't. I am with a fertility consultant at a hospital, and was only offered CD21 blood tests, not scans


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Keeley - I have also heard of this, particularly in areas where there are no fertility clinics nearby.  Good luck with the clomid hope it works this time for you     .  Will send you a pm


----------



## jclewis80 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi ladies, I too have only been offered the day 21 blood tests and no scans so it must depend on where you live and what the regulations are in that area


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Keeley
I was on clomid, but no longer. I was given clomid from my GP, and i did not have any scans done 
I only had CD21 bloods done.

I went back to my clinic [H&E] and the cons scanned me at CD 25 and told me my lining was to thin.
He was not happy with my GP to give me Clomid without having scans & bloods 

So try and find out, if you can get scans done as this will be very helpful to you.
So then you will know if clomid is having a good affect.

Feel free to pm me if you need to.

GL


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, I think all; areas slightly differ regarding all tx.

I had a scan on my first round but I think the only reason being I hadn't been checked for PCO/PCOS?? I'm not sure, but as it turned out, they did find I have one PCO ovary. I had a CD21 test the round after that.

Good luck


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Keeley
My understanding is that if you are on a 50mg dose there is no need to monitor (I didn't have scans or bloods), but anything stronger than this does need to be monitored.
I found it really frustrating not having scans or bloods, so I read a book called 'Taking Charge of your Fertility' by Toni Weschler which explains the 'Fertility Awareness Method'.  Not sure if you know about this, but it saves you going   wondering if you ov or not (bloods aren't always so accurate as they assume all women ov on same day)  
There is a bit of info on www fertilityfriend.com but I really recommend getting the book.  You can often pick up a cheap copy on ebay  


/links


----------

